
Acceleration of ice loss across the Himalayas over the past 40 years - arunc
https://advances.sciencemag.org/content/5/6/eaav7266
======
ceejayoz
Yesterday's discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20231122](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20231122)

